# Gambling debt issues-Sportingindex.com-Please help!!!



## anuj21k (12 Feb 2013)

Hi,
 A friend of mine in Dublin owe 3,000 eur to Sportingindex.com, he  recently got married and has not a penny left to pay it off. He has just  ignored this but for past 2 weeks he is getting letters from them.
What if he didn't pay off this debt will it affect his credit rating for future bank loans.

Judging this is easy but poor sole had lost thousands gambling over years so it might be a little pay back[broken link removed]

They are governed by UK laws which are not enforceable in  Ireland-[section 412 of the Financial Services and Markets Act 2000].  It'll be nice to hear from someone with knowledge of Irish law but keep  the comments coming.

Below is what I found for Ireland:
[broken link removed]

page 114/115

4.15.5 Relating to the provision of credit by the operator to consumers, it is the opinion of the
Committee that contracts of credit should not be legally enforceable. This does not prohibit operators
from providing credit facilities to their customers. They may do so at their own risk. If they do so they
have no recourse to the courts in the event of non-payment by a customer.

Enforceability of Contracts
• The fact that a contract relates to gaming shall not prevent its enforcement.
• This is without prejudice to any rule of law preventing the enforcement of a contract
on the grounds of unlawfulness (other than a rule relating specifically to gaming).
• No provision shall be made for the enforcement of contracts to extend credit for the
purposes of gaming.

Many Thanks for your help...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2013)

anuj21k said:


> It'll be nice to hear from someone with knowledge of Irish law but keep  the comments coming.


In my experience a solicitor is a good bet.


----------



## Draigean (16 Feb 2013)

anuj21k said:


> Hi,
> A friend of mine in Dublin owe 3,000 eur to Sportingindex.com,



How did he manage that?  Any time I place a bet online I need to have funds in my account.  They never give me credit.


----------



## anuj21k (20 Feb 2013)

Draigean said:


> How did he manage that?  Any time I place a bet online I need to have funds in my account.  They never give me credit.


Thats a interesting one but I dont think he is inclined to pay a penny let the legal dogs bark as much they can but this is gambling debt and cannot be enforced(which explains why you didn't get any credit )


----------



## Time (20 Feb 2013)

Gambling contracts are void ab initio.


----------



## Ravima (20 Feb 2013)

I think TIME is correct. Gambling debts are debts of honour and not of contract.

Like DRAIGEAN, I cannot see how he was given credit. Does he owe the money to Sportingbet or to a credit card company?  

The latter would be a debt of contract and not of honour


----------



## ashambles (20 Feb 2013)

> How did he manage that? Any time I place a bet online I need to have funds in my account. They never give me credit.


Spreadbetting almost certainly is the cause. Extremely risky and addictive betting, and you can lose more than you've in your account.


----------



## anuj21k (1 Mar 2013)

Ravima said:


> I think TIME is correct. Gambling debts are debts of honour and not of contract.
> 
> Like DRAIGEAN, I cannot see how he was given credit. Does he owe the money to Sportingbet or to a credit card company?
> 
> The latter would be a debt of contract and not of honour



Thanks for your response. Its sporing index debt not credit card debt, thats why I think as you that it is not enforecable?


----------



## Time (1 Mar 2013)

Not enforceable if it is a gambling debt.


----------

